# Poor Guineas



## WolfeMomma (Aug 11, 2017)

I have had chickens quite a few times in my life, but this is our first experience with raising guineas. We got these keets from a hatchery, and just recently i found one dead in the coop. Another a couple days later, and typically before i find them they walk around all slow and kind of hunched over. Im not sure what to do to help them? what could be causing this so I can fix it  A sad guinea and chicken mom wants to know lol


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 11, 2017)

If you're not already a member of BYC (backyardchickens, link over -------> there) you should consider joining there as well. they are all about our feathered yard ornaments! We do have some guinea folks here as many here originated from BYC (me included among them). One featherd critter expert I know on both sites is @casportpony though I don't see her on here as often. Perhaps she might be able to offer some insight. I hope she sees the tag and responds here, but you could also tag her over on BYC. Sorry they're dying and hope the rest survive.


----------

